# itouch/iphone integration



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

okay, i know this is a topic that has many up in arms but i think a smart alternative to those of us who own a vw with the ipod dock and an iphone/itouch who arent too thrilled about the feature being pretty much useless would like to know if...
there is such a thing as a headphone jack to ipod jack connector, yes folks thats right, think of the reverse adapter for your ipod, 
basically,
Ipod --> headphone jack --> iphone connector --> center console --> dock


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: itouch/iphone integration (dieselraver)*

It exists but im pretty sure that as soon as you unplug the factory iPod adapter the audio is disabled.


----------



## vwgyrl528 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: itouch/iphone integration ([email protected])*

I cant find the headphone jack in my car. I have the ipod jack in the center console but i cant find the headphone jack. Im getting annoyed because i cant listen to my iphone in my car now. According to my manual, the headphone jack is in the glove box but when i looked its not there. HELP!!!!


----------

